# Wearers of the plaid?



## LawrenceU (Mar 22, 2005)

Just curious to see if there are any others here that wear the plaid. If you have to ask what that means then you don't Just to let you in the know, it means any men here, other than me, wear kilts? If so what tartan? When? Where? How often? etc.


----------



## Scot (Mar 22, 2005)

I wear the plaid but it's in the form of ties. I know, that doesn't count but I could never really afford a good kilt. I've gotten a better job recently so it looks like maybe there will be a kilt in my future. How much did you pay for yours (if you don't mind me askin')?

The plaid I wear is obviously the Clan MacPherson plaid. I also wear the MacPherson Hunting and Dress plaid.

Better than nothing right?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 22, 2005)

Real Men wear plaid!!!!

(however, hubby doesn't own one...)


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 22, 2005)

I wore plaid when I was a farm boy and when I would go fishing (practical reasons...work, etc). But now I live in the city and wouldn't get caught dead in a plaid shirt...unless I am working.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 23, 2005)

Dan,
Check out Sport Kilt for a well made inexpensive kilt. They have a website. They make the kilts that most of us throw in at Games. They are not wool, but a poly material that is much more comfortable in hot weather, carries a pleat, and machine washable. They also carry some rather inexpensive, yet nice sporrans. I can post some links later to people that make traditional eight yard kilts. A good one that fits and rides properly will begin at around 400.00 USD.

My favourite kilt belonged to my great-grandfather. It is a belted great kilt. It gets a little too warm here to wear it often. I did wear it to a Christmas party this year. Complete with Claymore.

I wear McDonald (both sides of may family) and Clergy. I own a Gordon's Highlander and a Queen's Own Highlander military kilts that have belonged to family members who served in those regiments.

You know when I wear a kilt no one every questions my masculinity. I think they all know you don't mess with a man in a kilt-sgian dubh or not! Even the bikers steer clear.

[Edited on 3-23-2005 by LawrenceU]


----------



## Augusta (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a McPherson tartan shirt that I like to wear fishing. I am a McPherson by marriage.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Wylie plaid is from the Gunn clan. (I think the Gunn's were from West Texas?). Don't wear a kilt 'cause it don't go with my Lucchese's !

[Edited on 3/23/2005 by wsw201]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Anybody here celebrate Tartan Day (April 6)?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 23, 2005)

You betcha, Andrew!


----------



## Scot (Mar 23, 2005)

> Dan,
> Check out Sport Kilt for a well made inexpensive kilt. They have a website.



Thanks, I'll definately check it out. 

I've just recently completed the course to become a certified personal trainer. Now I have to hit the gym to bulk up my chicken legs so I look decent in my kilt.



> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I have a McPherson tartan shirt that I like to wear fishing. I am a McPherson by marriage.



Cool. Have you done much looking into the McPherson history?


----------



## Augusta (Mar 23, 2005)

No, not yet. I am almost afraid to.  Is there anything cool I should know? I just would hate to find out icky stuff. I am half Norwegian though so how much worse could it be than that huh?


----------



## Scot (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, the McPherson name means "son of the parson." That's good isn't it?


----------



## pastorway (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> The Wylie plaid is from the Gunn clan. (I think the Gunn's were from West Texas?). Don't wear a kilt 'cause it don't go with my Lucchese's !






some don't know what it means to wear plaid, but the truly ignorant have not a clue what Luccheses are - nor how to pronounce it! 

That's funny!!!

Phillip from Texas


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 23, 2005)

I wear MacNeil of Barra. This picture is from the Playford Ball in Nashville, TN 3/19/05.


----------



## Scot (Mar 23, 2005)

I went to sportkilt.com and couldn't find the McPherson plaid.


----------



## Craig (Mar 23, 2005)

John,
I think that picture should go in Dad's Tool Shed...you're showing a lotta leg!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 23, 2005)

Wayne,
No one said you had to wear ghillie brogues with a kilt. You might just look fine in your Luchesses. It would sure keep your hose from getting rubbed. You could wear Diamondback Rattler flashes!


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Wayne,
> No one said you had to wear ghillie brogues with a kilt. You might just look fine in your Luchesses. It would sure keep your hose from getting rubbed. You could wear Diamondback Rattler flashes!





Sounds like a plan.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 27, 2005)

Wearing it today.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Mar 27, 2005)

When I started reenacting (18th century) I had a Scottish influenced persona and wore plaid trousers. I had plans of doing a 18th century Highlander impression, but my interests changed to New England. I know some guys who reenact the 42nd Black Watch during the F&I War. I don't have any family plaids since my historical interests are before the Victorian family tartans were invented. But after doing some geneaology research on a couple Scottish lines I've thought about getting involved in Highland games, and wearing a great kilt.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 27, 2005)

A great kilt is wonderful in the cold part of the year, but they are miserable in the heat.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 27, 2005)

Jacob, 
Do you wear Gordon?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 27, 2005)

At present I am looking for a Gordon. Why do you ask? I have done some research on my family name (much more needs to be done) and have seen Aitken connected with Gordon. I do know my great-grandfather came from St. Andrews.


----------



## Peter (Mar 27, 2005)

Which Gordon? Gordons probably wouldn't have worn plaid. I think most Gordons were lowland, such as the famous Earlstons. So they wouldnt have worn your barbaric highland dress.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 27, 2005)

I can still go the Robertson route (mom's side of the family). Anyway, what are some good sites to research this?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 27, 2005)

Tartans.com is a good place to start. Also, the National Tartan Centre in Franklin, NC has a website.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Mar 31, 2005)

On the topic of wearing the plaid, April 6th is National Tartan Day. Celebrations are starting today across the country and lasting for the next week. The date of April 6th commemorates the signing of the Declaration of Arbroath, or the "Scottish Declaration of Independance" on April 6th, 1320.

Semper Scotia

[Edited on 3-31-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 31, 2005)

Regrettably the Mobile area doesn't have a Tartan Day activity. Our St. Andrew Society and Caledonian society are rather small. Still come Wednesday I'll be tromping the jobsite in my kilt and Glengarry. You know, no construction worker has every given me a hard time. I think the ken that a man who'll don the plaid isn't a lad to fool wi'.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2005)

Tartan Day

Tartan Day


----------



## Myshkin (Apr 1, 2005)

I will be attending local Tartan Day festivities tomorrow, due to the fact (thanks to the one who mentioned tartans.com) that I have just found out that I have Scottish lineage. Taylor of the Cameron clan. Now I no longer have to look at all things Scottish from the outside. I am one to some degree.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2005)

Happy Tartan Day!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 6, 2005)

And a good day to you. Proudly wearing my plaid and Glengarry today!


----------



## Reed (Apr 8, 2005)

I got really into things Scottish and celtic shortly after reading Robert Louis Stevenson's Kidnapped -- to the extent of researching and buying a great kilt... I practiced putting it on at home but so far haven't had the courage to wear it in public.... I guess you could call me a closet kilt wearer.... :>

see: http://www.tartanweb.com/greatkilt/

for more info on wearing the Great Kilt


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay here are some pics from our Tartan Day in Missouri...this first shows what REAL men wear! (Gotta buy one for hubby  )






[Edited on 4-8-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 8, 2005)

Don't mess with these men...men in black!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 8, 2005)

And my son with a borrowed sword (read-REAL)


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 9, 2005)

That's a fine Claymore. The pommel appears a bit small though. Smart looking laddie you have their, Ma'am.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 9, 2005)

He looks like a young William Wallace!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes, that Scottish curl doesn't quit! Took a bit of smoothing lotion to get it to lay down that little bit. His daddy and greatgrandmother also have that wooley curley hair as well....wish I could get a girl with it! I don't have a picture of it...but our son did a fine job holding that claymore in both hands, said it was heavy, but you couldn't tell with as well as he handled it.

Question...I can't find a Kirkpatrick plaid (though I know they were close to the Lindsays...in fact finished off Comyns). Could the family instead go with my side and wear the MacDuff?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Apr 11, 2005)

If you can't find a Kirkpatrick tartan you could go with Colquhoun, as Kirkpatrick is often listed as a sept of Colquhoun. It's not uncommon for one sept or clan to wear the tartan of another. I have Dixon ancestry and they would wear a Keith tartan.

But if you want to go with MacDuff, go for it. All these silly "clan tartans" were made up by the Victorians anyways. It used to be that one would wear whatever tartan they wanted, usually a pattern which was common to the area, it had no family or clan significance.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 11, 2005)

Altach! How wonderful...I knew the part about the tartans though...I believe they were more recognized by the ornaments on their "caps" and individually by their pins at times.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 11, 2005)

Why not just wear Donald? After all we are the greatest clan


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Scot (Apr 12, 2005)

Let me correct brother Lawrence. What he really meant to say was "Why not just wear McPherson?"

[Edited on 4-13-2005 by Scot]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry, MacDuff it'll have to be....I really like their plaid anyhow.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> On the topic of wearing the plaid, April 6th is National Tartan Day. Celebrations are starting today across the country and lasting for the next week. The date of April 6th commemorates the signing of the Declaration of Arbroath, or the "Scottish Declaration of Independance" on April 6th, 1320.
> 
> Semper Scotia
> ...



Who's celebrating Tartan Day this year?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah, 06April, the date of Arbroath. I'll be wearing my plaid to work. It really gives the other workers the willys. Every year I get the comment, 'Hey, no ladder climbing for you!'.

[Edited on 4-1-2006 by LawrenceU]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll have to figure something out since I don't know of any celebrations in this area.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2006)

Tartan Day


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 4, 2006)

As someone whose maternal great-grandfather was born in Scotland, I have to agree the MacDonald's are the greatest clan! Seriously I love going to the Scottish games and seeing lots of men in kilts.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyCalvinist_
> Seriously I love going to the Scottish games and seeing lots of men in kilts.



Ditto that! (Does this relate to the modesty thread?  ) I would love to see what hubby looks like in a kilt...

[Edited on 4-4-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 4, 2006)

> As someone whose maternal great-grandfather was born in Scotland, I have to agree the MacDonald's are the greatest clan!




Aye, you are a wise woman of great discernment. Clan Donald is great not only in number but in reknown as well. 



> Seriously I love going to the Scottish games and seeing lots of men in kilts.



Regrettably I will not be throwing in this year's games. They are too far away to attend, let alone participate.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)

Braveheart: Aye, fight and you may die, run, and you'll live... at least for a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!








THE SCOTTISH NATIONAL ANTHEM



FLOWER OF SCOTLAND


O Flower of Scotland,
When will we see your like again
That fought and died for
Your wee bit hill and glen.
And stood against him,
Proud Edward's army,
And sent him homeward
Tae think again.

The hills are bare now,
And autumn leaves lie thick and still
O'er land that is lost now,
Which those so dearly held
That stood against him,
Proud Edward's army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again.

Those days are past now
And in the past they must remain
But we can still rise now
And be the nation again!
That stood against him
Proud Edward's army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again.

O Flower of Scotland,
When will we see your like again
That fought and died for
Your wee bit hill and glen.
And stood against him,
Proud Edward's army,
And sent him homeward
Tae think again.


----------

